# All Metro-North New Haven, Harlem and Hudson service temp. suspended



## FreeskierInVT (Jan 23, 2014)

According to MTA's twitter and multiple media outlets. Apparently due to a signal failure. "All trains are at a standstill"

https://twitter.com/MetroNorth/status/426534084353875968


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 23, 2014)

Hope it's "only" a signal failure, that all trains are safe, and the next news will be that it's been corrected, with all trains proceeding safely.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 23, 2014)

Apparently it was some sort of power failure to the signaling system that shut every thing down. Power has now been restored and things are slowly returning to normal. But it made for a very rough commute for thousands during the end of rush hour. AFAIK based upon current report, all trains were safe but stopped where ever they were. Trains in the Park Avenue tunnels were backed up to GCT during the outage.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for your response, Alan, which sent me scrambling to the NY Times to find this brief story:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/24/nyregion/metro-north-grinds-to-a-halt-with-computer-trouble.html?hp&_r=0

Among other things it says that at Grand Central, while the delay "set off a chaotic scene as the hub swelled with bemused commuters," out on the rails it was a different story: "But for those onboard the trains, the delays made for a hellish commute. ... On one train, at rest on a bridge over the Harlem River, passengers packed the aisles and floor space, awaiting updates from the crew."

"Hellish" I get for those aboard. "Bemused" at GCT? I'd be somewhere beyond that!


----------



## jis (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe the "Harem" in the title should be changed to say "Harlem"! Though "Harem Line" does bring some interesting visions to mind  

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum

Mods: Thanks for fixing the title. I am keeping this message in situ to provide context for the post from Whooz that follows this.

To provide context for this message, the title of this thread originally read "All Metro-North New Haven, _Harem _and Hudson service temp. suspended"

I thought the idea of MNRR providing Harem Service using the Harem Line was at least amusing to say the least.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 24, 2014)

jis said:


> "Harem Line" does bring some interesting visions to mind


I hadn't even noticed, but yeah: Interesting visions of Harem Lines around the globe, since you mentioned it...


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Jan 24, 2014)

Oops- sorry about that! Still getting used to typing on the laptop I got recently. That would be rather odd for MNRR to provide Harem service


----------



## Anderson (Jan 24, 2014)

WhoozOn1st said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > "Harem Line" does bring some interesting visions to mind
> ...


Sounds like Metro-North is _really_ aiming for a full-service experience!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 24, 2014)

MTA/Metro-North just admitted crews were working on a powerline during rush hour and somewhere a critical wire got disconnected. And now the heat seems to be on to find out how and why this happened.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 24, 2014)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> MTA/Metro-North just admitted crews were working on a powerline during rush hour and somewhere a critical wire got disconnected. And now the heat seems to be on to find out how and why this happened.


A main power supply unit. At rush hour. Pretty slick, huh?

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/25/nyregion/human-error-blamed-for-metro-north-power-failure.html?hp&_r=0 - NY Times story

"Around 7:45 p.m. on Thursday, the control center computers that govern Metro-North train movement lost power when “one of the two main power supply units was taken out of service for replacement,” the Metropolitan Transportation Authority, which operates Metro-North, said.

"Technicians did not realize that a wire was disconnected on the second power supply unit, the authority said."

"Thomas F. Prendergast, the authority’s chairman, said that trying to complete the maintenance work during an evening rush hour was 'just uncalled-for,' adding that he had 'never seen it done' in his nearly four-decade career.

"He said the work was typically done in the middle of a weekend night, 'when you would have the least impact on as few people as possible.'"


----------



## Fan Railer (Jan 25, 2014)

Lol, MNRR just can't seem to get its act together, can it?


----------



## railiner (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah...MN is sure having a share of bad luck lately, publicity wise.....

And unlike it's contemporaries, the LIRR and NJT, cannot preface its press releases: "Due to an Amtrak signal, (switch, power, 'fill-in-the-blanks') problem, ....."

And pass the blame to others.....

Yeah, maybe they can blame ConEd for the power problems....


----------



## battalion51 (Jan 26, 2014)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> MTA/Metro-North just admitted crews were working on a powerline during rush hour and somewhere a critical wire got disconnected. And now the heat seems to be on to find out how and why this happened.


Famous last words: What does this one do?


----------

